# AZUBI braucht HILFE ! PT100 in Step7 programmieren (CPU314C-DP)



## mech08 (2 Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

ich bin Mechatroniker im 2 Lehrjahr und soll einen Packungsprüfstand realisieren. 

In meiner Anlage befinden sich fünf  PT100 und Drucksensoren.
Zunächsteinmal dreht sich die Frage um das programmieren der PT100 in Step7, SIMATIC MANAGER.
Ich benutze die Analogeeingabebaugruppe SM331 AI 8 x 12 BIT (7KF02). Das anschließen und die Einstellung der AI habe ich bereits gemacht. Folgendes habe ich schon eingestellt: 

Messart = RT
Messbereich = PT100 Std.
f= 50Hz

Nun will ich die Messwerte der PT100 an einem Display TP177B (WinCC flexible sompact ES) visualisieren.

Hat jemand Ahnung, wie ich das ganze machen muss, wo es Infos gibt, oder schon vorgeschriebene AWLs?

Hab bei Siemens schon geschaut hab aber nichts gefunden, was mir wirklich weiterhelfen konnte. Meine AWL Kenntnisse sind gleich NULL !

Hab einen Punkt erreicht, wobei ich mir nicht helfen kann, leider habe ich auch keinen Ansprechpartner zu diesem Thema! 

Wäre super wenn ihr mir schnell antworten könntet, das Projekt muss fertig werden!

Vielen Danke im Vorraus,

Philipp


----------



## vierlagig (2 Mai 2008)

auswerten geht mit


```
*
      L     #PT100                      //EW der Analogkarte
      ITD                               //INT to DINT
      DTR                               //DINT to REAL
      L     1.000000e+001               //10 für standard Pt100
      /R                                //Division
      T     #Temperatur                 //Temperatur in REAL
```


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2008)

ok, such bitte zu Allererst im Forum nach den Begriffen "Normieren" und "Skalieren" evtl. auch nach "FC105". Das sollte dir schon einmal weiterhelfen. Danach kannst du sicher auch konkretere Fragen zum Problem stellen, ist die Frage zu umfassend und zu allgemein, wird eher selten eine konkrete Antwort kommen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Mai 2008)

die Analogkarte liefert dir die gemessene Temperatur in Zehntel-Grad zurück.

Hast du dich zu diesem Thema schon mal an der Forums-Suchfunktion versucht ...?

Wo vermutest du ein Problem ? Du must doch nur die Messwerte skalieren und dann dem TP zur verfügung stellen ...


----------



## johnij (2 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
das Thema wurde schon behandelt.
Einfach über Suchen und PT100 eingeben  

oder


http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19363&highlight=pt100

Gruß johnij


----------



## vierlagig (2 Mai 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19363&highlight=pt100



ja, aber wir sind mitn Sebatian noch nicht so weit, dass wir die Werte schon anzeigen  ...außerdem hat er Klima Pt100 und nicht Standard...


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Mai 2008)

mech08 schrieb:


> Wäre super wenn ihr mir schnell antworten könntet, das Projekt muss fertig werden!


 
Da waren dann wohl die richtigen Antworten nicht mit dabei ...


----------



## Andy258 (2 Mai 2008)

hier mal ein einfacher AWL code um den eingelesenen Wert auf einem TP darstellen zu können:



UN M 3.2
= L 1.0
BLD 103
CALL "SCALE" //FC105
IN :=PEW276
HI_LIM :=2.765000e+003
LO_LIM :=-2.765000e+003
BIPOLAR:=L1.0
RET_VAL:=MW6
OUT :=MD94
NOP 0
L MD 94 //Skalierter Wert Büro
L 1.000000e+001 //Faktor 10
/R //Division
T MD 74 //Temperaturwert Büro mit Dezimalstelle


----------



## mech08 (2 Mai 2008)

naja... das eigentliche Problem ist, dass ich keine Ahnung von AWL habe. Was für Bausteine benutze ichl, in der die AWL reinkommt?

Bekomm ich irgendwo Unterlagen mit AWL Beispielen zu TP177b und S7-314C- 2DP?
Bei Siemens find ich nur Unterlagen, ohne passende Beispiele!


----------



## vierlagig (2 Mai 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Thema wurde schon behandelt.
> Einfach über Suchen und PT100 eingeben
> 
> ...



mech08, hast du auf den link da oben geklickt?


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Mai 2008)

mech08 schrieb:


> naja... das eigentliche Problem ist, dass ich keine Ahnung von AWL habe ...


 
... und auch sonst kein Grundwissen in SPS-Programmierung ...?
Wenn ja, dann sieht es schlecht aus. Ich hatte da jetzt (bei der Aufgabe) schon etwas Wissen vorausgesetzt ...


----------



## Andy258 (2 Mai 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... und auch sonst kein Grundwissen in SPS-Programmierung ...?
> Wenn ja, dann sieht es schlecht aus. Ich hatte da jetzt (bei der Aufgabe) schon etwas Wissen vorausgesetzt ...


 
Von dem bin ich ebenfalls ausgegangen.
Andere Frage warum machst du es dann überhaupt in AWL?

Erstelle einen OB1 dann einen FC1. in den OB1 schreibst du dann rein:
CALL FC1
somit wird der FC1 aufgerufen.
dein weiteres Programm schreibst du dann in den FC1 rein. 
Von dort aus kannst du dann auch den Scale-Baustein, also den FC105 aufrufen. Nachdem du in von der Bibliothek in dein Projekt kopiert hast. 
Wenn du dann noch den AWL Code von mir rein schreibst hast du die aktuelle Temperatur im MD.


----------



## mech08 (2 Mai 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mech08, hast du auf den link da oben geklickt?


 

ja... nun gemacht... hilft mir schon mehr weiter. aber johnij du hast da was von schnittstlle gesprochen mit ON, IN usw...
wo finde ich die schnittstelle-button, find ihn einfach nicht !!!


----------



## mech08 (2 Mai 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Von dem bin ich ebenfalls ausgegangen.
> Andere Frage warum machst du es dann überhaupt in AWL?
> 
> Erstelle einen OB1 dann einen FC1. in den OB1 schreibst du dann rein:
> ...


 
naja... ein bisschen Vorwissen hab ich schon... aber das ist nicht die welt. Lediglich dass was wir in der schule gemacht haben und das war nicht viel. ein paar und, oder verknüpfungen mit zählern, flanken usw...

aber eben nie so etwas. Schon garnicht in AWl oder so.
Ich will einfach 5 Temperaturwerte PT100 (0 bis 60°) auf meinem TP177b darstellen, mehr nicht...


----------



## Andy258 (2 Mai 2008)

mech08 schrieb:


> naja... ein bisschen Vorwissen hab ich schon... aber das ist nicht die welt. Lediglich dass was wir in der schule gemacht haben und das war nicht viel. ein paar und, oder verknüpfungen mit zählern, flanken usw...
> 
> aber eben nie so etwas. Schon garnicht in AWl oder so.
> Ich will einfach 5 Temperaturwerte PT100 (0 bis 60°) auf meinem TP177b darstellen, mehr nicht...


 
Wenn du es so machst wie ich dir gesagt habe dann funktioniert es auch


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Mai 2008)

... dann versuch dich doch einfach mal an dem Beispiel von Andy258 und schau mal, wo du landest ...  

Oder du wartest darauf, dass dir irgendwer das passende Programm baut und zu dir kommt und es für dich in Betrieb nimmt ...


----------



## mech08 (2 Mai 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Wenn du es so machst wie ich dir gesagt habe dann funktioniert es auch


 
gut hab ich so weit, jetzt hab ich den FC105 vor mir...
EN ist ein Taster  ?
was heißen die ganzen Ziffernb aquf dem Baustein. Kann ich das ganze einfach wie unter der Hilfe angezeigtem Beispiel eingeben ?


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Mai 2008)

hallo,
beim pt kannst du den fc105 vergessen, 4lagig hat es doch vorgerechnet.


----------



## Sockenralf (2 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

EINES hab ich bei meinen S7-Kursen sehr schnell gelernt:

*Die Taste "F1" ist dein Freund  *


MfG


----------



## jabba (2 Mai 2008)

F1 ????

gibt's die auch an einem Field-PG ?



> Ich plane gerade einen Elektronenschleuniger, hab aber gar keine Ahnung von einer Logo!
> Kann mir einer helfen !
> Ist dringend.
> 
> Der Einbrecher steht schom im Haus


 
*ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL*


----------



## Andy258 (3 Mai 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> beim pt kannst du den fc105 vergessen, 4lagig hat es doch vorgerechnet.


 
Weshalb sollte ich den vergessen können???


----------



## vierlagig (3 Mai 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Weshalb sollte ich den vergessen können???



weil der FC105 das hier macht:


```
*
      L     #in 
      ITD    
      DTR    
      T     #in_real 
      L     #hi_lim 
      L     #lo_lim 
      -R     
      L     #in_real 
      *R     
      L     2.764800e+004       //Skalierungsfaktor
      /R     
      L     #lo_lim 
      +R     
      T     #out
```

du für ein Pt100 aber nur das hier brauchst


```
*
      L     PEW 10
      ITD    
      DTR
      L     1.000000e+001  //10 für standard, 100 für klima
      /R
      T     MD 10
```


----------



## Andy258 (3 Mai 2008)

so in etwa dachte ich mir das 
wie heißt es so schön, es führen viele Mittel und Wege nach Rom


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 Mai 2008)

hallo,
ich pack noch einen drauf, im anhang mal die werte die die analogkarte ausspuckt für pt100 standard, da ist nichts mit 27648.


----------



## Andy258 (3 Mai 2008)

Stimmt voll und ganz.
Ich ging immer von einem normalen AI aus.
Anscheinend bin ich aber mit meiner Theorie nicht der einzige, denn das Thema hatten wir schon mal und da kamen die 27648 auf 
Die Werte bleiben am Ende auch die selben nur mal so gesagt*g*


----------



## jabba (3 Mai 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich pack noch einen drauf, im anhang mal die werte die die analogkarte ausspuckt für pt100 standard, da ist nichts mit 27648.


 
Aber im FC105 ist es drin.

Ich nehme den FC105 manchmal auch für den PT100 und scaliere den dann mit
2764.8 für High, und -2764.8 für Low. Das entspricht dann der Auflösung von 1/10 °C


----------



## Andy258 (3 Mai 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Aber im FC105 ist es drin.
> 
> Ich nehme den FC105 manchmal auch für den PT100 und scaliere den dann mit
> 2764.8 für High, und -2764.8 für Low. Das entspricht dann der Auflösung von 1/10 °C


 
Dann bin ich ja doch nicht so weit vom Weg abgekommen


----------



## vierlagig (3 Mai 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja doch nicht so weit vom Weg abgekommen



aber keiner versteht die high und low grenzen ... das kannst du keinem azubi glaubhaft vermitteln, dass das so sein muß


----------



## Andy258 (3 Mai 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber keiner versteht die high und low grenzen ... das kannst du keinem azubi glaubhaft vermitteln, dass das so sein muß


 
Okey bin schon still 
War nur ein Beispiel wie ich das jetzt lösen würde. 
Wichtig ist ja, dass das richtige dabei rauskommt.
Wobei man es dann aber auch verstehen sollte


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Mai 2008)

... man könnte den Vorschlag von 4L ja auch in einen FC packen ... dann hätte man wieder eine schöne Blackbox, die einem die Dreckarbeit (wandle in REAL und teile durch 10) abnimmt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Jordy (3 Mai 2008)

Richtig. Und könnte den noch erweitern. So dass man eine Umschaltung dran hat, das Bediener oder so, die Temperatur später auch in Fahrenheit oder Kelvin ablesen können...


----------



## Andy258 (3 Mai 2008)

Ihr Freaks Bei mir sagen des versteht kein Azubi aber alles andere dann schon oder wie


----------



## vierlagig (3 Mai 2008)

vielleicht noch einen offset und einen forcewert  ... ich hab dann da auch noch ein bit teile durch 10/teile durch hundert dran


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Mai 2008)

Na bitte, 
so lässt sich auch aus einer einfachen Sache noch richtig was machen ...


----------



## vierlagig (3 Mai 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Na bitte,
> so lässt sich auch aus einer einfachen Sache noch richtig was machen ...



nur schade, dass der azubi kein interesse daran hat


----------



## Andy258 (3 Mai 2008)

würd mich auch ned wundern


----------



## vierlagig (3 Mai 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> würd mich auch ned wundern



führe mal bitte genauer aus


----------



## Andy258 (3 Mai 2008)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er keine Ahnung hat von was jetzt am Schluss geredet worden ist. 
Desweiteren weiß ich wie der Unterricht in den Schulen abläuft.
Taster 1 und Taster 2 -> Motor EIN
Ich will das ja jetzt nicht verallgemeinern aber so kenn ich das.
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt verwundert, dass man in ner Zwischenprüfung was mit PT100 Programmieren muss.


----------



## TommyG (3 Mai 2008)

Für Messis 

doch üblich, oder? Ob der Lehrkörper aber praktisch relevanten Plan hat, das ist oft leider ne ungeklärte Frage...

Azubi, sach ma was, or don't feed the troll..

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)

Greetz, Tom


----------



## vierlagig (4 Mai 2008)

kannst deine fragen ruhig öffentlich stellen und froh sein, dass ich die mail noch gefunden habe 

die schnittstelle eines bausteins:



vierlagig schrieb:


> ... da gibt es oben einen Fensterteil da steht Schnittstelle, IN, OUT, TEMP bla gedöns ... *wenn du das nicht siehst*, mal mit der Maus bis unter die Buttonleiste gehen, bis ein Doppelpfeil erscheint, anklicken, runterziehen...



oder guckst du anhang


----------

